# Serious hives breakout



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I stopped giving Xena her benadryl when she started taking her seizure medication, I was worried it wouldn't mix well, and I came home yesterday to her covered in hives and sores all over her neck, chest, legs and belly. I've started the benadryl again and I've rubbed neosporin brand hydrocortisone cream on the spots I can see. I just paid my rent so I am flat broke until Friday, what can I do to help either clear this up or make her comfortable until I can go to the vet Friday? I have a cone, I might put that on her as well to keep her from chewing but that won't stop her from itching her neck.

These pictures are graphic, sorry to disturb anyone I just want to make it clear what I'm dealing with...


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Poor girl  I really hope she gets better soon, she doesn't have it easy 

And I'm sorry I don't have any advice as I never had that issue with my dog. I hope others will chime in soon.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I know I feel so bad for her. If it's not one thing it's another. There is good news, it's been 17 days since her last seizure, so we are past the 2 week mark  She's still pottying in her sleep sometimes but only a little and not all the time so that's better. The cream seems to be helping, she stopped itching incessantly and finally settled down for a nap. At least she is comfortable for now. I felt her back, I can feel the little hive bumps all over her body


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Its good to hear that there has been such a break from the seizures, here's hoping that she stays seizure free!

As for the hives, I know there are tons of home remedies for hives for humans that work quite well (I knew someone who was allergic to a lot of things and used home remedies for hives often) I can't remember them off of the top of my head, but I'm sure a quick google search will do the job. I'm no expert on dog dermatology, but its pretty likely that most of the things that help relieve them in humans will help with your girl as well, the big thing will be to not have her lick the home remedies off! No matter what you try, just make sure to monitor them to make sure you haven't used another allergen! Oatmeal seems to be a pretty benign one (actually, if you use Aveeno sensitive skin soap, you could probably use that in a cool bath for your pooch and it might ease things for a while). Other than that I don't know, good luck, you're having a heck of a time lately it seems! Hang in there!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

When humans are having an acute allergy attack, they can take 2-3 times the recommended dosage of Benedryl. I think the emergency room doctor even told my dad he could take 5 times the amount (he's allergic to bee stings). You could call your vet and see if that's an option for Xena.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

I just woke up and checked her, I took a picture, it seems to be a little less red but now I can see the little bumps much better so it still doesn't look good. I have oatmeal dog shampoo, I think I'll do that before she goes to bed tonight  I called the vet's office, they were closed but they answered and said keep giving benadryl as normal, bring her in ASAP since it is pretty serious. They had mixed feelings on the oatmeal bath, only because I've never used oatmeal on her before so we don't know if she's allergic or not, but they said to go ahead and do it to help relieve the itching and to call tomorrow to set up an appointment for the soonest I can. I'm hoping she doesn't need some kind of allergy shot, but we will see. 

I'll look up some stuff online too, and I saw a hydrocortisone spray specifically for dogs and cats at Wal-Mart, maybe that will work better than the cream  I just got the neosporin brand because I'm worried about the sores getting infected.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

A lot of that damage is from scratching and chewing. Get a kids Tshirt and put it on her and then whatever is access knot it up to tighten it and then put a rubber band on it to keep it knotted and tight. Also a e-collar. .


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

That's a great idea!! Yeah it's been really hard to keep her from itching and it's not the first time she's done that to herself but this has been the worst so far. Seems like every time it happens it gets worse, though. I'm wondering if the allergies and seizures aren't related, since they seem to be so bad. Here is the picture from earlier I forgot to attach, lol. It looks a little less red to me but still pretty bad.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok, so I gave her an oatmeal bath and put a t shirt and e collar on her, and her belly and legs are looking somewhat better, I can still see the little red bumps all over her though. Is it typical for them to be visible for 3+ days? Or does that mean whatever she's reacting to is still bothering her?

Also, the e collar and shirt did not stop her from scratching her neck  I took a pic and put more cream on, once that dries I'll put a shirt on her again and the e collar. Poor Xena  I don't want to think about what would happen to her if she did not have me, everyone I know thinks I'm crazy for putting so much effort into a dog I got for free on craigslist


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Here is the most recent pic from this morning, looking very red and irritated again.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

Of the various OTC medications that you could be using, the topical Hydrocortisone and the oral Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) are good choices. I didn't see what dose of Diphenhydramine you are using. The typical dose is 1 mg/lb twice daily. Some dogs will show sedation at this dose, but the drug is often ineffective at lower doses. I would be concerned based upon your pictures that her neck is now developing an infection. If you aren't already doing so, clean the area at least twice daily with a good antiseptic (dilute Betadine or dilute Chlorhexiderm) and apply a light application of a triple antibiotic cream. If the problem appears to be worsening, she may need an oral antibiotic.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

She is roughly 50lbs according to her last vet visit a couple of weeks ago, so I have been giving her two 25mg tabs two times a day. I have hydrogen peroxide, would that work? Also, the scratches on her neck aren't as bad as the cuts on her belly, I'm hoping keeping the shirt on her after I get them clean and dry will help protect her from infection, but I'm starting to think she might need one anyway at this point.

Also, her skin is REALLY red right now. I'm attaching a picture of her face right now, she is taking a nap so she is extra warm anyway but I want to see if it's abnormal


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2013)

Your dose of Diphenhydramine is appropriate, and you are unlikely to get better efficacy by increasing the dose. The peroxide is a reasonable antiseptic. If she continues to not respond to the topical therapies that you are using, you may have to visit your vet and consider systemic medications. Given the deep scratches in your latest pictures, she is certainly going to be at risk for infection if you don't really stay on top of them. 
As far as anti-inflammatory medications go, here are a few thoughts:
1) The Diphenhydramine is an anti-histamine, not an anti-inflammatory. In this case, that means that it may help to reduce itching from allergies, but won't help with many other causes, and won't help to resolve the short-term cycle of pain/inflammation that is currently going on. It certainly may be useful as a long-term drug, however.
2) OTC Hydrocortisone is a 1-3 (out of 10). It is most useful if used often (every 4-6 hours) and sparingly.
3) Prescription-strength topical corticosteroids (such as Genesis Spray) are slightly stronger, maybe a 2-4 (out of 10). They have the advantage of better penetration and of being alcohol based, so you don't end up with gooey residue which can predispose to infections. There is also an antibiotic/anti-inflammatory spray (sold under various names including Getocin Spray and GenOne Spray). These are particularly useful in a case such as this, where you may need an antibiotic in addition.
4) If all else fails, go to a systemic drug. Corticosteroids (Prednisone, etc.) typically work very well, although they have many side effects and is not really suitable as a long-term medication. If this is a long-term or recurrent problem, your dog may be a candidate for Atopica, for allergy testing, for a hypoallergenic diet, etc.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Your dose of Diphenhydramine is appropriate, and you are unlikely to get better efficacy by increasing the dose. The peroxide is a reasonable antiseptic. If she continues to not respond to the topical therapies that you are using, you may have to visit your vet and consider systemic medications. Given the deep scratches in your latest pictures, she is certainly going to be at risk for infection if you don't really stay on top of them.
> As far as anti-inflammatory medications go, here are a few thoughts:
> 1) The Diphenhydramine is an anti-histamine, not an anti-inflammatory. In this case, that means that it may help to reduce itching from allergies, but won't help with many other causes, and won't help to resolve the short-term cycle of pain/inflammation that is currently going on. It certainly may be useful as a long-term drug, however.
> 2) OTC Hydrocortisone is a 1-3 (out of 10). It is most useful if used often (every 4-6 hours) and sparingly.
> ...


It's been 3 days, I think I can safely say she is not responding to what I'm doing, I think I'm just soothing the itching but not getting at what is making her react.  The spray with an antibiotic sounds great, is that over the counter or do I need a prescription? 

So if I am reading you right, the benadryl is good for long term kind of treatment and the prednisone is good for situations like this? We have struggled with her allergies since we first got her at 14 weeks, and even on benadryl she gets really red in the face and chews on her paws until she leaves little scabs. If she doesn't get it at all this happens but this time is really bad  Sounds like I should probably go ahead and try to figure out what exactly she is allergic to, her regular vet thinks it's environmental, but we have never done any kind of test.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

So it's been a couple days, the cream and shampoo and benadryl have really helped with her itching so the scratches are clearing up nicely, but I still see the red bumps. If they are still there Friday I'll bring her in, but I'm hoping they clear up soon.


----------

